# Headers for my setup



## Jackmc04 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have 06 6.0 with 15k on it.. it has a k & n cold air intake borla cat back exhaust.. I love the sound of the borla but I want it to be a bit more beefier what headers should I go with? Should I go for long tubs or shorts? Cats or no cat? Cost is not an issue... I've been on a few sites like kooks, pacesetter, American racing, i just dont know what to go with ...I'm kinda new at this as the gto is my 1st sports car and I just need some guidance thnx


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

I have been researching this also for my 2005 Goat, so far I have learned that kooks and SLP make the best fitting and best quality headers and mid pipes, as far as cats or no cats ,I like the no cats for my car as they should be slightly louder (not required where I live) I will be using 1 3/4 inch primary tubes to maintain low/mid RPM torque and plan on cam upgrade nothing to crazy 220-228 duration at .050 lift. anyway best of luck! jus my ..02 cents.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Long tubes for sure. Cats for me would only be a matter of cost as you'll see no performance difference with or without. The other thing to consider I guess would be some people don't like the smell of a catless car and you'll smell it siting at a light.


----------

